# Tybee is awesome!!



## sea trout

Had fun at Tybee last week with the wife n kids and some inlaws!!!
We go back in a couple weeks with the families AGAIN!

My son and nephew got these trout one afternoon. 3 of them were 16 inchers!! We actually got a 17 1/4 incher on the last day but have no picture of him.


My daughter spends most of her time in the shrimp well!!!


Went tooth huntin one mornin and found 3!


----------



## fishtail

Man, you had a full time of fun!
Great Post!


----------



## sea trout

*more pics*

My nephew from North Carolina with his first sea trout!


My boy proud over a fat trout!


My pretty girl with pinky the sea trout!!!!!


----------



## sea trout

*couple more*

This speedy bonnet head tried to get away with eatin a shrimp under the poppin cork!


Smokin mum mum and our son pushin the boat back into the bay after a fun beach break!!!


Hope everybody has fun times at the coast this late summer and fall!!!
Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sea trout

fishtail said:


> Man, you had a full time of fun!
> Great Post!



Thanks bud!!! We love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel

I saw you in the bait shop. I talked to you about your wounded warrior shirt


----------



## Sharkfighter

Awesome job with the family!!!  your son is growing up!!!   Those are some HUGE shark teeth!!!


----------



## sea trout

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> I saw you in the bait shop. I talked to you about your wounded warrior shirt



Ok cool man!!!!!!
Yeah i hope they do wounded warriors fishing in the spring of 2016!
Hopefully sharkfighter will keep us posted!


----------



## sea trout

Sharkfighter said:


> Awesome job with the family!!!  your son is growing up!!!   Those are some HUGE shark teeth!!!



Thanks man we had a great time! It had been a couple years since we been on a family trip to the Ga coast. We've been goin to PCB with the neighbors and havin fun....But I tell you it was good to be back on the Ga coast!!! So awesome!! Friendliest folks and best food!!
Tybee is gettin crowded I noticed. No place to park!

Hope to fish with ya one day soon my good friend!!!!


----------



## Golden BB

Awesome to see the kids having fun. That's what's it's all about !


----------



## Chap

Thumbs up for showing the kids a good time!


----------



## Hoot

I love catching specks.  And eating them.  When you get into a school of them, and catch one on every single cast, they will wear your arms out.  I have spent countless hours fishing the GA coast, and loved every minute of it.


----------



## Nautical Son

Awesome job !!! Get the kids on the water and away from video games....

Excellent shark teeth as well, no need to tell you what kind those were with that size.....


----------



## Jeff C.

Very Nice, looks like a great time all around!


----------



## jocko755

Are you sure you didn't swing by the shell shop and buy a few megladon teeth to scatter on the beach for the kid's to find?  Those sure are some perfect looking teeth and certainly differ from any I've scouted.  Nice job -  I bet the kids were stoked!  Great pics


----------



## sea trout

Nautical Son said:


> Awesome job !!! Get the kids on the water and away from video games....
> 
> Excellent shark teeth as well, no need to tell you what kind those were with that size.....



Actually Were not sure what kind they are and would love to know!!!
We think my boy's might be megalodon, I've seen megalodon teeth almost the size of my hand! But we think my boys tooth would be too large to be great white???? Also that one has serrated edges.

The two my girl holds are smaller with different shape and no serrated edge on either one of those.

If y'all know shark teeth fossil identification please please chime in!!!!
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nautical Son

sea trout said:


> Actually Were not sure what kind they are and would love to know!!!
> We think my boy's might be megalodon, I've seen megalodon teeth almost the size of my hand! But we think my boys tooth would be too large to be great white???? Also that one has serrated edges.
> 
> The two my girl holds are smaller with different shape and no serrated edge on either one of those.
> 
> If y'all know shark teeth fossil identification please please chime in!!!!
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!



Your sons tooth is a small megalodon or extremely large GW...the small one looks to be a large bull shark, possibly a tiger shark....the other I can't really say although it appears to be a larger opposite side version of the small one...

I've been told they dumped a bunch of "spoil" from dredging around Little Tybee, and then north of the river channel on the Carolina side, and that finding teeth this size is a regular thing...I have close to 500 in all types and sizes that came from Amelia Island and Palm Coast, FL....


----------



## sea trout

Nautical Son said:


> Your sons tooth is a small megalodon or extremely large GW...the small one looks to be a large bull shark, possibly a tiger shark....the other I can't really say although it appears to be a larger opposite side version of the small one...
> 
> I've been told they dumped a bunch of "spoil" from dredging around Little Tybee, and then north of the river channel on the Carolina side, and that finding teeth this size is a regular thing...I have close to 500 in all types and sizes that came from Amelia Island and Palm Coast, FL....



COOL!!!!!!! Thanks bud!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jocko755

That is cool.  I've taken my son lots of times and never had those results.  We ended up buying him one at a shell shop in St. Simons!  I'm glad to know that you can actually find some good quality teeth like that.   A dredged spoil dump sounds like an excellent place to look!


----------



## Hoot

And maybe it's a good thing that those dredges didn't pick up those 2 lost nukes that were dropped in the water off of Little Tybee in the 1950s.  I camped on that island once.  I probably got a little more irradiated there than I did at the old nuke sites in Dawson Forest.


----------



## blood on the ground

Awesome!!


----------



## jasper181

We do a good bit of shark tooth hunting ourselves, we went out in the Savannah River this weekend and found over 70 but none that large. Anything over 1.5-2 in is surely a Megalodon as GW teeth get no bigger that that. I have attached a chart to help you identify some in the future if you find more.


----------



## jbdial1515

*Pointers*

We will be going down labor day week. Any pointers on the fishing or where to possibly find some teeth.  I think the kids would enjoy that.

Thanks


----------



## sea trout

jasper181 said:


> We do a good bit of shark tooth hunting ourselves, we went out in the Savannah River this weekend and found over 70 but none that large. Anything over 1.5-2 in is surely a Megalodon as GW teeth get no bigger that that. I have attached a chart to help you identify some in the future if you find more.



thanks very much!!
We printed that out in color and will take it with us!!!!!!!!


----------



## sea trout

jbdial1515 said:


> We will be going down labor day week. Any pointers on the fishing or where to possibly find some teeth.  I think the kids would enjoy that.
> 
> Thanks



Hey are y'all takin a boat?


----------



## jbdial1515

Yes, we typically put in over there by that restaurant with all the cats    (Crab Shack maybe???)


----------



## sea trout

jbdial1515 said:


> Yes, we typically put in over there by that restaurant with all the cats    (Crab Shack maybe???)



The cats and the alligators!!!
If your puttin in at the crabshack then you go out that creek and take a left you can go up to little tybee.
Go at low tide and look at all the structure around little tybee....root balls, oyster rakes, holes etc. If you boat can get skinny...!USE CAUTION! and approach the structure as the tide rises to cover it. Fish for trout, reds and flounder and the occasional misc fish.
I keep hearin they've been dumpin dredge on little tybee so you can beach yer boat right there and tooth hunt and hang out with the family and picnic.
Good luck!!!


----------



## General P

Where should I look for some shark teeth ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

More pics of the HAWT wife !!!


----------

